# Jake Hager



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Waste of money. Like you said he’s done fuck all. It would’ve been cheaper to hit up a body builder forum and get someone off there.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Why do you ask a question when you already have the answer ?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Well he's been physical plenty of times, if he can't wrestle because of his MMA deal, you'd think they probably wouldn't want him getting physical at all. 

I just don't think AEW has any use for big men, Wardlow and Luchasaurus have both been reduced to bodyguard roles too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well he's been physical plenty of times, if he can't wrestle because of his MMA deal, you'd think they probably wouldn't want him getting physical at all.
> 
> I just don't think AEW has any use for big men, Wardlow and Luchasaurus have both been reduced to bodyguard roles too.


Luchasaur wrestled a match the other week?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Hager has been buried. And my first thought would be that it's a political problem. Non-drawing midgets are forced into the spotlight whilst the likes of Hager are benched. 

It's like a smaller scale burial of Bret Hart by WCW in '97.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The role was written for Anthony Ogogo. Jericho wanted Hager. Basically character re-cast, but storyline remained the same.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The role was written for Anthony Ogogo. Jericho wanted Hager. Basically character re-cast, but storyline remained the same.


'Written'? There is nothing written. Khan pays for plane tickets for Hager to be flown in and stand there. If the *talent* (Chris Jericho) decides what roles their colleagues play, then this is a problem.

Hager is a known persona in the middle of a roster of nobodies, at a time when AEW has to swim hard to beat the tide. Talent booking what other talent can/can't do is what partially lead to the ruin of WCW.

Is Khan the boss or not?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Honestly I think they have used him well. Does anyone really want to see him have back and forth 20 minute matches where he is selling for a guy half his size.

Diesel debuted in June 7th 93 and didn't wrestle on TV until September 27th. Once Jericho loses title is when he should start working


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> Honestly I think they have used him well. Does anyone really want to see him have back and forth 20 minute matches *where he is selling for a guy half his size*.


Then this reveals an even bigger problem. If the roster is so small that Hager has to be iced because he's too big, then there are too many midgets.



> Diesel debuted in June 7th 93 and didn't wrestle on TV until September 27th.


You're talking about the WWF in 1993, a household brand taking on no-name Kevin Nash. This is an inverse situation. No-name AEW needs star power to survive its infancy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> 'Written'? There is nothing written. Khan pays for plane tickets for Hager to be flown in and stand there. If the *talent* (Chris Jericho) decides what roles their colleagues play, then this is a problem.
> 
> Hager is a known persona in the middle of a roster of nobodies, at a time when AEW has to swim hard to beat the tide. Talent booking what other talent can/can't do is what partially lead to the ruin of WCW.
> 
> Is Khan the boss or not?


EVP's are the bookers. Cody has said they storyline plan 9-12 months out for the big angles. Jericho mentioned he knew exactly what he was doing through the end of February - ie everything was planned out months in advance. A big criticism with wwe was flying be the seat of their pants and not having any continuity or real planning beyond the show that week. AEW is planning shows months in advance. When the IC bodyguard role was written it was for the green as hell Ogogo - hence the little physicality. Jericho wanted Hager there as he felt the IC needed more of a legit presence in it's muscle character. That doesn't make the role change.

This long term booking is also likely why Scurll hasn't been signed and debuted - he couldn't be written for until he was a free agent Dec 1st and the EVP's already had every show planned out though the late Feb PPV.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I think he’s been an excellent hire. Used perfectly right now.

Have patience.....or don’t. I don’t fucking care.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Oracle said:


> What on earth was the point in signing him? what has he actually done since he was signed stand behind Jericho and look tough?


Injured Goldust if that counts?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wrestling fans became so impatient….


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Well essentially he's a bodyguard/enforcer and believe it or not, this is actually what a bodyguard should be doing. Does a bodyguard have to get in the ring and wrestle? Or does he just have to protect Chris Jericho because I think that's what Jack is supposed to be doing in his role. He probably will wrestle at some point but I think he's fine in the capacity he is being used in right now. It allows him to maintain his image as a tough guy by not getting in the ring and running the risk of being exposed by selling too much.

When he does get in the ring we'll probably see a whole different side to him, he'll probably squash a bunch of people to add to his legitimacy and have similar booking to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a feeling they have big plans for Hager going forward, and they’ve been conditioning each of us to think of him only as “Jericho’s bodyguard”.

This works two-fold: A) a lot of fans remember his Face and know who he is and being associated with Jericho makes him a big deal to those who didn’t recognize him from previous ventures, and B) keeping him out of matches allows him to remain a bit of a wildcard.

I think he and Jericho building this thing to a slow burn that ends with Diesel/Shawn-like showdown.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Riddle101 said:


> Well essentially he's a bodyguard/enforcer and believe it or not, this is actually what a bodyguard should be doing. Does a bodyguard have to get in the ring and wrestle? Or does he just have to protect Chris Jericho because I think that's what Jack is supposed to be doing in his role. He probably will wrestle at some point but I think he's fine in the capacity he is being used in right now. It allows him to maintain his image as a tough guy by not getting in the ring and running the risk of being exposed by selling too much.
> 
> When he does get in the ring we'll probably see a whole different side to him, he'll probably squash a bunch of people to add to his legitimacy and have similar booking to Brock Lesnar.


If they don’t book him like that, they did themselves a disservice.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Luchasaur wrestled a match the other week?


Yeah he won a squash match to further Jungle Boy's storyline but where is his storyline? Being a bodyguard doesn't mean you'll never wrestle, J and J security and Kane used to wrestle all the time when they were Seth's bodyguards.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I think he's been hilarious as an extension of Jericho.

I'm not sure why he's not wrestling. Maybe to give Sammy Guevara more in-ring time? Maybe it's a contractual thing?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd rather Ogogo in the role in hindsight now. If Hager wasn't going to wrestle until January why not just surprise debut him in January. 

I do want to see Hager vs Moxley title feud, Hager vs Hangman, Hager vs Omega, Hager vs PAC once he finally does get in the ring. I think he was actually underrated as an in-ring worker and could be carried very good matches.

When is his next Bellator fight - AEW needs to hope he doesn't lose there against some fatty can if they're giving him a push. Maybe they're waiting out his Bellator contract to expire.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd like to know why myself. Especially since his MAGA bullshit doesn't fit the product.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'd like to know why myself. Especially since his MAGA bullshit doesn't fit the product.


Jericho had Trump Jr on his podcast pimping out his triggering liberals book. I think if you ding into the personal politics of folks you might not always like what you see.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'd like to know why myself. Especially since his MAGA bullshit doesn't fit the product.


AEW seems pretty apolitical to me. Although, obviously they have some talents like Nyla Rose and Sonny Kiss that evoke political discussion


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho had Trump Jr on his podcast pimping out his triggering liberals book. I think if you ding into the personal politics of folks you might not always like what you see.


I purposely avoid knowing the political preferences of people in general, not just wrestlers. I don't know or care what anyone thinks about politics. But you don't have to dig at all with Hager. If you have a Twitter it's unavoidable.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd rather Ogogo in the role in hindsight now. If Hager wasn't going to wrestle until January why not just surprise debut him in January.
> 
> I do want to see Hager vs Moxley title feud, Hager vs Hangman, Hager vs Omega, Hager vs PAC once he finally does get in the ring. I think he was actually underrated as an in-ring worker and could be carried very good matches.
> 
> When is his next Bellator fight - AEW needs to hope he doesn't lose there against some fatty can if they're giving him a push. Maybe they're waiting out his Bellator contract to expire.


Tbh I think Hager is a bit dumb to give up MMA, since it’s a safer job. Maybe he earns fuck all in Bellator, idk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Tbh I think Hager is a bit dumb to give up MMA, since it’s a safer job. Maybe he earns fuck all in Bellator, idk


He earns fuck all in Bellator. And he's old for MMA so it's not something he could stick around for and eventually get title shot money. He reportedly got $50K purse with no win bonus. After taxes and paying your corner/training team you're not coming out too well when you only fight two times a year.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the Hager signing. They did a great job repacking him as this bad ass MMA guy. People need to be patient he will wrestle soon enough and be a big asset to the company. The fact he hasn't been even in a tag match tells me. 


Him not wrestling yet had something to do with MMA deal around his fights. But its not going to stay that way for much longer I bet. Since Hager has talked about guys he wants to wrestle in AEW in interviews before.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But hey he feels like a bigger star than he ever did in WWE :lmao. But really it probably come down to they thought they'd be able to get him to wrestle, but Bellator decided against.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> 'Written'? There is nothing written. Khan pays for plane tickets for Hager to be flown in and stand there. If the *talent* (Chris Jericho) decides what roles their colleagues play, then this is a problem.
> 
> Hager is a known persona in the middle of a roster of nobodies, at a time when AEW has to swim hard to beat the tide. Talent booking what other talent can/can't do is what partially lead to the ruin of WCW.
> 
> Is Khan the boss or not?


If everyone decide what others should or should not do, then yes, it´s a problem, but Jericho isn´t just anybody, he´s their biggest star by a good margin, and he helps out with character work for the new talent, so perhaps being allowed to have some sort of creative control/input that others haven´t, I think it´s well deserved.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JACK THWAGGGERRR YOUR THOUGHTS


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

They probably figure that less is more with a big guy like him, especially since he's one of the very few big guys on their entire roster. And since their roster is almost entirely comprised of small guys, he does stand out in the bodyguard role.

I do think he's eventually gonna get in the ring at some point. I can't imagine them signing him just to have him standing there.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Coach said:


> JACK THWAGGGERRR YOUR THOUGHTS


Making fun of speech impediments is funny shit.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Making fun of speech impediments is funny shit.


YEAH MATE, I WAS ACTUALLY MAKING A REF TO A USER ON THE SITE.

WHO ARE YOU OFFENDED FOR.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He earns fuck all in Bellator. And he's old for MMA so it's not something he could stick around for and eventually get title shot money. He reportedly got $50K purse with no win bonus. After taxes and paying your corner/training team you're not coming out too well when you only fight two times a year.


damn fair enough in that case. you think that low blow was to get him out of his contract early?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oracle said:


> What on earth was the point in signing him? what has he actually done since he was signed stand behind Jericho and look tough? do awkward weird stares in front of the camera that was funny for like 2 weeks now its just stupid.
> 
> Why are they holding him back from getting in the ring? maybe hes got a non compete clause in his contract because of the MMA stuff and they dont want to risk him getting injured so hes just an on screen character.
> 
> ...


*It's funny to me that Hager and Spears left WWE for being irrelevant jobbers, only to come to AEW to be irrelevant jobbers.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's funny to me that Hager and Spears left WWE for being irrelevant jobbers, only to come to AEW to be irrelevant jobbers.*


Spears didn't leave because he was a jobber, he left because they wouldn't let him wrestle, his station is already significantly higher in AEW than it was in WWE. 

There _are_ going to be a lot of people who leave WWE and make a lateral move at best, like I can't see the Revival being champion in the flips and flops division, and Luke Harper will probably end up a bodyguard getting slapped around by Luchasaurus. This might just be me being cynical but I think when Sasha inevitably makes the jump she'll be jobbing to Riho and Shida because Omega is a huge weeb, and since Sasha is a huge weeb too, she'll probably be okay with it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Spears didn't leave because he was a jobber, he left because they wouldn't let him wrestle, his station is already significantly higher in AEW than it was in WWE.
> 
> There _are_ going to be a lot of people who leave WWE and make a lateral move at best, like I can't see the Revival being champion in the flips and flops division, and Luke Harper will probably end up a bodyguard getting slapped around by Luchasaurus. This might just be me being cynical but I think when Sasha inevitably makes the jump she'll be jobbing to Riho and Shida because Omega is a huge weeb, and since Sasha is a huge weeb too, she'll probably be okay with it.


*If Sasha is as big a Joshi WEEB as she seems to be, then she knows she'd better sit her ass down and wait for Io to come to Smackdown.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If Sasha is as big a Joshi WEEB as she seems to be, then she knows she'd better sit her ass down and wait for Io to come to Smackdown.*


Yea, Io, Kairi and Asuka are leagues better than Riho, Shida and Yuka, at some point in the next 3-5 years of her contract she's going to end up on the same brand as some of them and then the bangers will ensue.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea, Io, Kairi and Asuka are leagues better than Riho, Shida and Yuka, at some point in the next 3-5 years of her contract she's going to end up on the same brand as some of them and then the bangers will ensue.


*WWE was smart to tease us with Sasha vs Io in the Survivor Series match, knowing it's going to be a huge money maker down the line.

To keep it relevant to AEW, I'm not at all impressed with Riho and Shida.*


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's funny to me that Hager and Spears left WWE for being irrelevant jobbers, only to come to AEW to be irrelevant jobbers.*


Do you even know what jobber is? Spears wrestled Cody at All Out and beat Janela on ppv at Full Gear. He's one of their top 10 guys. While Hager hasn't even wrestled yet. So how is he a jobber. 


When he's out with Jericho every week and beating people up? You also seem to forget Swagger had strong like 6 year run as upper mid card Ziggler or Miz. His final year or year and half. Was when he wasn't used much. Besides on Main Event or on House Shows. Besides one of his final feuds with Baron Corbin. Before he asked for his release.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's funny to me that Hager and Spears left WWE for being irrelevant jobbers, only to come to AEW to be irrelevant jobbers.*


It's funny to me you just come in to AEW threads to shit talk and troll. Well not funny so much as pathetic. Everybody has to have a hobby I guess.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> Do you even know what jobber is? Spears wrestled Cody at All Out and beat Janela on ppv at Full Gear. He's one of their top 10 guys. While Hager hasn't even wrestled yet. So how is he a jobber.
> 
> 
> When he's out with Jericho every week and beating people up? You also seem to forget Swagger had strong like 6 year run as upper mid card Ziggler or Miz. His final year or year and half. Was when he wasn't used much. Besides on Main Event or on House Shows. Besides one of his final feuds with Baron Corbin. Before he asked for his release.


the funny thing is these dummies clearly make it obvious that they don't even watch aew. 

win/loss ratings in aew are a prominent feature. and there are jobbers in aew but shawn spears definitely isn't one


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Do you even know what jobber is? Spears wrestled Cody at All Out and beat Janela on ppv at Full Gear. He's one of their top 10 guys. While Hager hasn't even wrestled yet. So how is he a jobber.
> 
> 
> When he's out with Jericho every week and beating people up? You also seem to forget Swagger had strong like 6 year run as upper mid card Ziggler or Miz. His final year or year and half. Was when he wasn't used much. Besides on Main Event or on House Shows. Besides one of his final feuds with Baron Corbin. Before he asked for his release.


*Lets just ignore him losing every week for two years with Zeb Coulter. Let's ignore him being the worst World Heavyweight Champion in WWE history. Let's ignore him losing 5 straight to Rusev because they ran out of other jobbers. 

Jake Hager going from being a literal jobber to Jericho's bitch isn't a promotion.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Jake Hager going from being a literal jobber to Jericho's bitch isn't a promotion.*


read your post:


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's funny to me that Hager and Spears left WWE for being irrelevant jobbers, only to come to AEW to be irrelevant jobbers.*


except shawn spears has been given a prominent position in aew.
and hager has been given a spot in a prominent heel faction.

irrelevant? no
jobber? no


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> read your post:
> 
> 
> except shawn spears has been given a prominent position in aew.
> ...


*This is about as embarrassing as saying The Big Boss Man was a main eventer because he was in The Corporation.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This is about as embarrassing as saying The Big Boss Man was a main eventer because he was in The Corporation.*


you called him an irrelevant jobber in aew. what jobs has he done?

i swear y'all ****** too goofy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Come on be real Hager and Spears aren't exactly in great positions. Spears gets TV time which is better than what he was getting. But he's still a low card guy. Hager is in a body guard role. You can dress it up however you want but he's a body guard.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Lets just ignore him losing every week for two years with Zeb Coulter. Let's ignore him being the worst World Heavyweight Champion in WWE history. Let's ignore him losing 5 straight to Rusev because they ran out of other jobbers.
> 
> Jake Hager going from being a literal jobber to Jericho's bitch isn't a promotion.*


It's not his fault WWE didn't have him win more. He had big moments and was in the spotlight more then many guys ever get in WWE. Dolph Ziggler never has had a singles match at Mania. At least Swagger had a World Title match on a Wrestlemania. Calling him Jericho bitch shows your lack of knowledge. That's like calling Drew McIntyre, Ziggler bitch in 2018 or Diesel, HBK bitch in 1994.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Come on be real Hager and Spears aren't exactly in great positions. Spears gets TV time which is better than what he was getting. But he's still a low card guy. Hager is in a body guard role. You can dress it up however you want but he's a body guard.


Spears is in good position for him. He's still one of their top 10 singles acts. While Hager in bodyguard role but is treated like a big deal in that role. Hager role is new different then Drew McIntyre being Dolph Ziggler bodyguard role from summer 2018.


Hager presented as a big deal and force. Because hes beating people up and hurting people. So whenever he does wrestle he will be presented as a top guy.


Just like Diesel went from bodyguard to singles act. Or when McIntyre went from Ziggler bodyguard/tag partner to singles act when he left Ziggler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Spears is in good position for him. He's still one of their top 10 singles acts. While Hager in bodyguard role but is treated like a big deal in that role. Hager role is new different then Drew McIntyre being Dolph Ziggler bodyguard role from summer 2018. Hager presented as a big deal and force. So whenever he does wrestle he will be presented as a top guy.


Well isn't Spears being top 10 singles act almost by default though. It's not like they have a ton of solo male acts. But I think he's where he belongs. 

As for Hager, well folk did mention how Drew was being wasted being Dolph's heavy. And at least Drew still wrestled. But coming out of his first appearance there was all this talk about how Hager felt bigger and more important than he ever did, and that claim specifically feels like a crock of shit.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Well isn't Spears being top 10 singles act almost by default though. It's not like they have a ton of solo male acts. But I think he's where he belongs.
> 
> As for Hager, well folk did mention how Drew was being wasted being Dolph's heavy. And at least Drew still wrestled. But coming out of his first appearance there was all this talk about how Hager felt bigger and more important than he ever did, and that claim specifically feels like a crock of shit.



I wouldn't say Spears is a top 10 singles act by default. A two hour show isn't gonna have 10 main event guys. They gave him new heel chairman character and put Tully with him. He got a feud with Cody at All Out. While he got the win over Janela at Full Gear.

I agree he's in the spot he should be as someone who goes from mid to upper card. But let's not act like he's some pointless jobber.

As for Hager what has changed? Does not wrestling somehow make him feel like a lesser deal? He's doing the same thing he did that opening night. Wrestling in some tag matches doesn't make him feel like less then a bad ass.


We all know Hager is a very good wrestler. His character and gimmick is what failed and scripted promo work him. Right now his serious silent type who's wrestler/mma fighter who beats people up. Considering they are teasing matches with Dustin and Luchurarous. I have a feeling he's going to be wrestling some time in January and that's gonna be like AEW adding another main event talent to their roster who hasn't really been used yet.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

roadkill_ said:


> Hager is a known persona in the middle of a roster of nobodies


Hager is a nobody in the grand scheme of things. 

Jack Swagger wasn't even a household name at the height of his popularity 5 years ago


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_flock said:


> Hager is a nobody in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Jack Swagger wasn't even a household name at the height of his popularity 5 years ago


He was has much as a house hold name as say Dolph Ziggler was. He had strong mid to upper card run in WWE from 2008-2014. Rusev feud at end of 2014 is kinda what killed his run there. His last two years is he wasn't used much. Basically just on House Shows and main event. He actually won a lot of matches. But was on Main Event always. He was always very talented guy. 


Which is why he got so many pushes over the years. He just feel into the same trap a lot of these guys do who. Remember before New Day Kofi Kingston was used as a jobber for a while. Miz was barely used almost all of 2015. Basically wrestling on Main Event with no feud or angles. Before he had little comeback with IC title in 2016.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I wouldn't say Spears is a top 10 singles act by default. A two hour show isn't gonna have 10 main event guys. They gave him new heel chairman character and put Tully with him. He got a feud with Cody at All Out. While he got the win over Janela at Full Gear.
> 
> I agree he's in the spot he should be as someone who goes from mid to upper card. But let's not act like he's some pointless jobber.
> 
> ...


Of course it's not going to have 10 main eventers. What I mean by "default" is there's so few singles male wrestlers it's harder to not be top 10 than it is to be top 10. But ultimately he's in a fine as a opener type guy. Though still salty he went over Janela lol. 

I think what hurts Hager is he kind of doesn't feel super necessary for Jericho. He needs more breaking Dustin's arm moments (which should've been a bigger deal). He should be consistently fucking folk up. 

Take the Scorpio Sky mini feud. You do something as small as say Hager jumping Scorpio from behind earlier in the night and fuck up his back. Then it adds more sympathy for Scorpio and plays better into the tap out ending. Just small things like that would've made


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hager is clearly very well protected and will be one of their top guys.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

the_flock said:


> *Hager is a nobody in the grand scheme of things.*
> 
> Jack Swagger wasn't even a household name at the height of his popularity 5 years ago


This isn't the 'Grand scheme of things'. AEW is a small pond and Hager is one of its biggest fish. Hager is effectively being buried in favor of vanilla midgets in with the bookers.

Few may have heard of Hager. Nobody has heard of those getting pushed in favor of him.

Few>Nobody.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's funny to me that Hager and Spears left WWE for being irrelevant jobbers, only to come to AEW to be irrelevant jobbers.*


How the fuck is someone who hasn't even wrestled a match or ever been made to look weak a jobber?

Then again, you're the person who actually thought Reigns/Corbin at TLC was a good match and better than the ME of that show, so it's pretty obvious no one should take your opinion seriously here by now.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Psychosocial said:


> How the fuck is someone who hasn't even wrestled a match or ever been made to look weak a jobber?
> 
> Then again, you're the person who actually thought *Reigns/Corbin at TLC was a good match and better than the ME of that show*, so it's pretty obvious no one should take your opinion seriously here by now.


Both matches sucked (for different reasons)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Both matches sucked (for different reasons)


Yes, but Reigns/Corbin was a WMOTYC, while the main was not. Big difference.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Psychosocial said:


> Yes, but Reigns/Corbin was a WMOTYC, while the main was not. Big difference.


Actually every matches on the main card sucked except the first match.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

They're building to a match between him and Luchasaurus. He doesn't need to be built up in squash matches. He already squash matches in Lucha Underground. He's winning MMA fights.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JBLGOAT said:


> They're building to a match between him and Luchasaurus. He doesn't need to be built up in squash matches. He already squash matches in Lucha Underground. He's winning MMA fights.


We thought that this would happen between dusty and Hager

this is AEWs problem; they seemingly drop programs out of nowhere. I understand they are going for complexity but there is no need.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> He was has much as a house hold name as say Dolph Ziggler was. He had strong mid to upper card run in WWE from 2008-2014. Rusev feud at end of 2014 is kinda what killed his run there. His last two years is he wasn't used much. Basically just on House Shows and main event. He actually won a lot of matches. But was on Main Event always. He was always very talented guy.
> 
> 
> Which is why he got so many pushes over the years. He just feel into the same trap a lot of these guys do who. Remember before New Day Kofi Kingston was used as a jobber for a while. Miz was barely used almost all of 2015. Basically wrestling on Main Event with no feud or angles. Before he had little comeback with IC title in 2016.


*Ziggler was more popular than Swagger at literally every point of his career. From Vickie's bitch boy to AJ Lee's boyfriend, Ziggler was always more relevant than Swagger, whether or not he had a title.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He's been great in his role. I think in a way keeping him out of matches has protected him from overexposure. People are going to be excited when he finally steps in the ring. It's important to keep that anticipation up. For now building him up as an enforcer is fine. They should use him as a Brock Lesnar special attraction type of character. Yeah I know he's no Brock Lesnar but he can fit that same role as an unstoppable monster. He has the MMA background, he has the wrestling background, he's a big tough looking guy. He can wrestle like a few times every month but don't burn him out or overexpose him. Not to mention he still is an MMA fighter so he can't really be a wrestle on a week by week basis. Have patience.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ziggler was more popular than Swagger at literally every point of his career. From Vickie's bitch boy to AJ Lee's boyfriend, Ziggler was always more relevant than Swagger, whether or not he had a title.*


And who gave a fuck?

Ziggler is doing big things. What a megastar


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ziggler was more popular than Swagger at literally every point of his career. From Vickie's bitch boy to AJ Lee's boyfriend, Ziggler was always more relevant than Swagger, whether or not he had a title.*


Ziggler was also booked way stronger and better then Swagger was. Swagger had that one Money in The Bank cash in and push and after that he just fell off to being a low mid card jobber or stuck in a tag team. Ziggler has had way more opportunities then Swagger.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

I like Hager in his role right now. His lack of ability to speak has been lampshaded, but they still get him to speak some. It's making him a unique character.

I especially liked his elation and laughing after he sent Marko to the shadow realm last episode. That was hilarious, my friends rewinded it just to watch him gloat.

They're letting him be himself, and I think it's working pretty well. He's not meant to be a frontman.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'd like to know why myself. Especially since his MAGA bullshit doesn't fit the product.


AEW is only for Democrats? Yeah, that's a great business plan, if you're a retard.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tilon said:


> AEW is only for Democrats? Yeah, that's a great business plan, if you're a retard.


Exactly. I'm a democrat liberal myself. I lean left. I could not careless Jake Hagers political views. He's a wrestler at the end of the day. It's inconsequential. He seems like a nice guy anyways and that's all that matters. I'm not the type to isolate myself from people who have different views then me. That's no way to live.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ziggler was also booked way stronger and better then Swagger was. Swagger had that one Money in The Bank cash in and push and after that he just fell off to being a low mid card jobber or stuck in a tag team. Ziggler has had way more opportunities then Swagger.


*Not debating that. He said they were equal.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Not debating that. He said they were equal.*


If you are talking about just the WWE bubble then yeah Ziggler was more relevant then Swagger. That's just WWE though. It doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. Drew Galloway was a world champ outside WWE and now he's back to being midcarder.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I think the reason why Hager hasn't wrestled yet is because he went to a no contest in his last MMA fight after kicking his opponent in the groin. AEW likely thought that Hager would win and were planning on giving him a big push as an MMA badass afterward if he did. They could be waiting until after his next MMA fight which he needs to win before letting him wrestle his first match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ziggler was more popular than Swagger at literally every point of his career. From Vickie's bitch boy to AJ Lee's boyfriend, Ziggler was always more relevant than Swagger, whether or not he had a title.*


Ziggler had more consistent pushes and fanboys liked him more(guess that means more popular). Since he was better on the Mic then a guy like Swagger. Ziggler also bad a longer run. But Swagger peak moments were bigger. When he was champion he defended title vs Orton and Big Show. Ziggler run lead to nothing at all.

Swagger also had world title match at a Wrestlemania. While Ziggler never had even a singles match at a Mania. My point is they were same type of guy. Who Vince liked enough to give some pushes and title. Yet never went all in on them and careers stalled. So they spent a lot of time in mid to upper mid cards. So when you look at all the factors it's same type of guy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I think it's OK as you dont want him to steal spotlight from jericho while he has the title unless there is a double cross. Also from his wwe time and lame promos he is much better doing and saying very little and looking tough imo. You just know as well if you put him in the ring destroying folk the we the people racist/patriotic stuff is going to come back and haunt him despite jericho best efforts.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

roadkill_ said:


> This isn't the 'Grand scheme of things'. AEW is a small pond and Hager is one of its biggest fish. Hager is effectively being buried in favor of vanilla midgets in with the bookers.
> 
> Few may have heard of Hager. Nobody has heard of those getting pushed in favor of him.
> 
> Few>Nobody.


Is Hager one of its bigger fish?

When you consider people are only tuning in for Jericho, he's about a million miles ahead of everyone, then you also have Moxley who is one of their MVPs, Cody who has been massively over for weeks, Omega is arguably one of the best wrestlers in the world. They are their big 4.

Then you have MJF who is getting over big time, Pac is looking like a million dollars, Orange Cassidy, Darby Allin and Luchasaurus are getting Cult hero worship. 

Hager is far down the list, I wouldn't even have him in top 10 in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Swagger and Warlow in their roles. Leave them there and give it time. So far so good. They're at least intimidating and not pussies. lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_flock said:


> Is Hager one of its bigger fish?
> 
> When you consider people are only tuning in for Jericho, he's about a million miles ahead of everyone, then you also have Moxley who is one of their MVPs, Cody who has been massively over for weeks, Omega is arguably one of the best wrestlers in the world. They are their big 4.
> 
> ...



Hes not top 10 guy right now cuz he's not wrestling. There money in him vs guy like Moxley or Omega or Page or Cody. Having big man bad ass MMA fighting heel vs those baby faces. In his current he can be a big asset to AEW.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Is Hager one of its bigger fish?
> 
> When you consider people are only tuning in for Jericho, he's about a million miles ahead of everyone, then you also have Moxley who is one of their MVPs, Cody who has been massively over for weeks, Omega is arguably one of the best wrestlers in the world. They are their big 4.
> 
> ...


Of course Not Orange Cassidy, Darby Allin It is Hager known more than This is a geek


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

If they don't use Hager soon it will be too late, any hype for him having a match will have dwindled, he'll just be apart of Jericho's comedy act.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

His value has gone up in my book.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Tilon said:


> AEW is only for Democrats? Yeah, that's a great business plan, if you're a retard.


It might not be a great business plan but AEW marketed itself on diversity and inclusion and the MAGA crowd is diametrically opposed to those values, it's probably not a good look to have one of your biggest names openly subverting your company's values. It would be like if WWE had to deal with Seth Rollins saying "fuck the troops".


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It might not be a great business plan but AEW marketed itself on diversity and inclusion


All major companies adopt D&I now as it directly correlates to profit. It is good practice.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hager is one of the few things about AEW that doesn’t annoy me. When he gets in the ring, it will mean as much as it possibly can. It’s still Hager, who I have seen potential in at times, but he’s not a guy you need wrestling week-to-week. Build the mystique you can.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> All major companies adopt D&I now as it directly correlates to profit. It is good practice.


Haven't you heard "get woke, go broke"? There are a lot of people against liberal virtue signaling and they boycott companies that promote diversity and inclusion. Make one of the Avengers gay and all of a sudden those movies stop making billions of dollars.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Does Sonny Kiss even still work in the company or do they just bring them out every 3 months for battle royals so they can say "LOOK GUYS WE LET ANYONE IN"


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

reyfan said:


> Does Sonny Kiss even still work in the company or do they just bring them out every 3 months for battle royals so they can say "LOOK GUYS WE LET ANYONE IN"


Man you like him that much that you wanna see him on AEW every week?

he last wrestled a singles match late last month. Im sure you can catch him in the independents.

lots of people seem to be fans of kiss. He gets mentioned a lot.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Man you like him that much that you wanna see him on AEW every week?
> 
> he last wrestled a singles match late last month. Im sure you can catch him in the independents.
> 
> lots of people seem to be fans of kiss. He gets mentioned a lot.


He doesn't bother me, I just find it odd they say how inclusive they are but then only bring these "different" people out like a side show for PPVs, it kinda sends a mixed message, then again he mist not want to work a full schedule.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

reyfan said:


> He doesn't bother me, I just find it odd they say how inclusive they are but then only bring these "different" people out like a side show for PPVs, it kinda sends a mixed message, then again he mist not want to work a full schedule.


Like I said, he wrestled a Dynamite late last month.

If he wrestled more, then people complaining that they haven’t seen him enough will then start complaining that he’s seen too much.

some people can’t be satisfied I guess.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He recently had a match with Shawn Spears on Dark that was really entertaining all things considered. He brought out a lot of personality in Spears, and that may have been the most entertained I’ve been watching Spears.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Tilon said:


> AEW is only for Democrats? Yeah, that's a great business plan, if you're a retard.


I wasn't the one who created their business model of inclusiveness. Unless they're into including talents that aren't inclusive. Why would I hire a guy who is ok with making my other employees feel shitty? I wouldn't.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What i dont get is the modern day form of getting heat is wearing cute soft outfits like bloody golf shirts.Why does everyone have to play themselves in the modern day. They all should be wearing similar clothes that real heels would wear. How to get heat in 2019,Wear colorful shirts,Golf shirts and wear a panda on your head. I really hope AEW has at least one form of a real bad ass group not playing themselves but playing compelling characters that we see in movies. Why do you think wwf and wcw both copied characters from movies in the 90s.This seemed to have stopped.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I wasn't the one who created their business model of inclusiveness. Unless they're into including talents that aren't inclusive. Why would I hire a guy who is ok with making my other employees feel shitty? I wouldn't.


He hasn't done anything in AEW to hurt anybody. He's just a Republican. As am I. And I'm an AEW fan.

But if you start firing people like Hager just for their political beliefs you'll alienate a lot of people very quickly.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm surprised this hasn't been talked about. WON says Bellator isn't allowing him to wrestle at all until after his next fight in Oct!









Revealed: Why Jake Hager Isn't Wrestling For AEW - WrestleTalk


One of the biggest shocks on AEW: Dynamite’s debut TNT show was the return to wrestling of former WWE World Heavyweight Champion Jack Swagger, now going by his real name […]




wrestletalk.com


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been talked about. WON says *Bellator isn't allowing him to wrestle at all until after his next fight in Oct!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the date of the article.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been talked about. WON says Bellator isn't allowing him to wrestle at all until after his next fight in Oct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old article was referencing his Oct 2019 fight - the one where he was DQ'd for nut shots in eventually.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

As I posted before, I think they are waiting until after Hager's next MMA fight for him to debut. They are banking on him winning as I'm sure a lot of other people are but if he happens to lose, who knows what would happen to him. They could take him off tv or even outright release him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

elidrakefan76 said:


> As I posted before, I think they are waiting until after Hager's next MMA fight for him to debut. They are banking on him winning as I'm sure a lot of other people are but if he happens to lose, who knows what would happen to him. *They could take him off tv or even outright release him.*


?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> ?


That may seem funny to you but if he loses, what can they really do with him? It's obvious that they want to push him as their MMA badass version of Brock Lesnar but it would be very hard to do that if he happens to get knocked out or submits so early in his MMA career. I'm a Hager fan and I want to see him succeed but I'm just stating the facts.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Man you like him that much that you wanna see him on AEW every week?
> 
> he last wrestled a singles match late last month. Im sure you can catch him in the independents.
> 
> lots of people seem to be fans of kiss. He gets mentioned a lot.


Sonny Kiss is embarrassing to the company. In the one appearance he made on tv in the battle royal, he was cringeworthy embarrassing. It's one thing to be gay but he goes way over the top with it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AFAIK he doesn't even have his next fight signed and scheduled. Assuming it would be at least two month camp from the time he agreed to a fight, is AEW really going to have the guy on television for five months and just use him as outside muscle? It's terrible use of television exposure when they could have had anybody in that role and getting the Jericho/IC rub.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

elidrakefan76 said:


> As I posted before, I think they are waiting until after Hager's next MMA fight for him to debut. They are banking on him winning as I'm sure a lot of other people are but if he happens to lose, who knows what would happen to him. They could take him off tv or even outright release him.


This isn't the WWE if Hager loses it just won't be mentioned on AEW tv and fans will forget about it a week later. Right now Jericho and Moxley could both easily lose at Wrestle Kingdom. I personally think Jericho and Moxley will win their matches (Moxley could lose to Juice Robinson on night two tho). But if they do lose it will blow over and not effect AEW long term.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Fans were excited to see big guys in AEW like Hager and even Wardlow and they dont even get used. what the point in signing them or having a hype video.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Do you guys know what patience means ?

Wrestling fans really need to re-learn how to be patient.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Read the date of the article.


Yeah this fight already happened.


CenaBoy4Life said:


> Fans were excited to see big guys in AEW like Hager and even Wardlow and they dont even get used. what the point in signing them or having a hype video.


Hopefully they take the time to plan out the next six months of where they want to go and have a strong showing coming out of the gate in January. Having guys like Wardlow and Hager destroy guys before anyone can touch them would be good. Hager punching Stunt right into the next decade was a good start.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It might not be a great business plan but AEW marketed itself on diversity and inclusion and the MAGA crowd is diametrically opposed to those values, it's probably not a good look to have one of your biggest names openly subverting your company's values. It would be like if WWE had to deal with Seth Rollins saying "fuck the troops".


Its got nothing to do with Trump, there are plenty of Reagan/Clinton era Democrats that dont buy into AOCs the world is ending in 10 years and taking their 5 year olds to drag shows to make them "woke" that watch wrestling too. You just dont hear about them because the ultra far left shouts down anyone who doesnt think the world is ending in 10 years or that maybe Trump isnt hitler as a racist bigot idiot.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> This isn't the WWE if Hager loses it just won't be mentioned on AEW tv and fans will forget about it a week later. Right now Jericho and Moxley could both easily lose at Wrestle Kingdom. I personally think Jericho and Moxley will win their matches (Moxley could lose to Juice Robinson on night two tho). But if they do lose it will blow over and not effect AEW long term.
> [/QUOTE}
> 
> Casual fans that don't follow the product closely probably won't care but you can bet that AEW fans in general would. How are they going to push Hager as a badass if he were to get knocked out or he submits to a lesser opponent? The fans wouldn't buy it at all and you can bet they will point out the loss on social media. The difference is that Jericho and Moxley both have much more established careers than Hager so a loss won't really hurt them. Hager's only previous success was a brief WWE world title reign almost 10 years ago. He is obviously trying to reinvent himself but that will be very hard if he loses in MMA.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Because someone losing an MMA fight = not being a badass anymore ?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Because someone losing an MMA fight = not being a badass anymore ?


If Hager was in MMA for a long time and had something like a 20-1 record after a loss then it wouldn't matter much but right now he is only 2-0. If he loses, he will be 2-1. How are you going to push a guy with a 2-1 MMA record as a badass especially since he has basically just fought guys who look like they hang out at the corner bar so far?

If he loses, they would have to take him off of tv for a long while and then repackage him because otherwise when he comes out, a lot of fans will just go: "Hey, there's the guy who just got knocked out by or just submitted to the guy who looks like the guy I drink beer with at the corner tavern" and laugh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

elidrakefan76 said:


> If Hager was in MMA for a long time and had something like a 20-1 record after a loss then it wouldn't matter much but right now he is only 2-0. If he loses, he will be 2-1. How are you going to push a guy with a 2-1 MMA record as a badass especially since he has basically just fought guys who look like they hang out at the corner bar so far?
> 
> If he loses, they would have to take him off of tv for a long while and then repackage him because otherwise when he comes out, a lot of fans will just go: "Hey, there's the guy who just got knocked out by or just submitted to the guy who looks like the guy I drink beer with at the corner tavern" and laugh.


Brock is 5-3-1. Everyone still considers him a badass. It matters more how they book him on their own show than what happens in MMA...unless he completely gets destroyed or something.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Brock is 5-3-1. Everyone still considers him a badass. It matters more how they book him on their own show than what happens in MMA...unless he completely gets destroyed or something.


Again though, as is the case with Moxley and Jericho, Lesnar was a lot more successful in the WWE in his first stint there than Hager was. And Brock mostly lost to quality opponents in MMA. Hager hasn't faced a quality opponent in MMA yet. He needs to face and dominate someone meaningful before anyone can start talking about him as an MMA badass.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Again though, as is the same with Moxley and Jericho, Lesnar was a lot more successful in the WWE in his first stint there than Hager was. And Brock mostly lost to quality opponents in MMA. Hager hasn't faced a quality opponent in MMA yet. He needs to face and dominate someone meaningful before anyone can start talking about him as an MMA badass.


Yeah, I agree he is not in the same league as Brock, but I think it matters a lot more how they book him on AEW TV than what he does in MMA. He could survive a couple losses in MMA, but not if he was destroyed by some dude that looks like a hobo. Winning two of his matches and getting disqualified for cheating in the last one works well for his character so far.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Brock is 5-3-1. Everyone still considers him a badass. It matters more how they book him on their own show than what happens in MMA...unless he completely gets destroyed or something.


Hager is fighting tomato cans. Brock was fighting Herring, Couture, MIr, Overeem, Velasquez, Hunt etc - all HW badasses. Heath Herring would be many levels above anybody Hager has fought.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I agree he is not in the same league as Brock, but I think it matters a lot more how they book him on AEW TV than what he does in MMA. He could survive a couple losses in MMA, but not if he was destroyed by some dude that looks like a hobo. Winning two of his matches and getting disqualified for cheating in the last one works well for his character so far.


Hager just needs to start facing some quality opponents. I understand him wanting to pad his record at first with wins over nobodies but if he is to be taken seriously in MMA, he needs to start facing and beating guys that are at least decent. I'm talking about guys that at least some people have heard of. Not guys that any average Joe looks like they would have a good chance of beating.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Considering that the next Bellator event he can appear at is Feb 21/22 - i doubt he could participate in any matchup the following weekend at Revolution

Timescale wise i think the JeriCruise is the last chance he could debut in ring before then - considering they wont wanna risk injury 4/5 weeks before Bellator

Im calling it now :

Dustin v Hager on the Cruise


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Considering that the next Bellator event he can appear at is Feb 21/22 - i doubt he could participate in any matchup the following weekend at Revolution
> 
> Timescale wise i think the JeriCruise is the last chance he could debut in ring before then - considering they wont wanna risk injury 4/5 weeks before Bellator
> 
> ...


I follow Hager's Twitter and I haven't seen him announce who he's fighting or that he's even competing yet. If he's competing which he should, his opponent should be announced within the next week or 2.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

They have been dragging his in ring debut for a bit too long.

Wardlow as well should have done more by no.

This company is a bit too passive for my taste.


----------



## Benoit's Weight Machine (Dec 28, 2019)

Soul Rex said:


> They have been dragging his in ring debut for a bit too long.
> 
> Wardlow as well should have done more by no.
> 
> This company is a bit too passive for my taste.


Until they prove me otherwise by having him in an actual match, I'm convinced that Hager is not signed to a wrestler contract due to his MMA commitments.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There's no real reason to put Hager in the ring.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah I'm ready for him to actually have a match now, please. I was excited to see him signed but I'd like him to actually do something.

Speaking isn't his strong point and him being "big" and intimidating got old fast. Gimme some of that wrasslin.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

★Th0t Patr0L★ said:


> Yeah I'm ready for him to actually have a match now, please. I was excited to see him signed but I'd like him to actually do something.
> 
> Speaking isn't his strong point and him being "big" and intimidating got old fast. Gimme some of that wrasslin.


is he actually signed? it's almost like Jericho asked him to hang out on TV.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hands up, i called it wrong
Wonder if he will even fight at the upcoming Bellators now?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Hands up, i called it wrong
> Wonder if he will even fight at the upcoming Bellators now?


Doesn't look like it mate


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Doesn't look like it mate


I know, cheers


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

I wonder if they are going to try to recreate the "Two Dudes With Attitude" gimmick that involved Shawn Michaels, Diesel, and Razor Ramon. Ramon beat Michaels for the IC belt. Michaels couldn't get it back so he started "managing" Diesel who eventually won the IC belt from Ramon. Maybe, assuming Jericho drops the belt to Moxley, they recreate the situation with Jericho playing the part of Michaels, Hagar as Diesel, and Moxley as Ramon. Just a thought.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Hands up, i called it wrong
> Wonder if he will even fight at the upcoming Bellators now?





Aedubya said:


> Doesn't look like it mate





Aedubya said:


> I know, cheers


what the...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think its simply nothing more than Hager not needing to wrestle. 

No one's challenging him. He hasn't been called out. He's simply the muscle of a heel stable at the top of the card. 

I do think Jericho will lose it eventually though and call him something derogatory which may eventually lead to a Jericho/Hager feud as a way of putting Hager over - not sure how it'll work though as Hager just screams heel.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hager has been mostly just standing there and doing nothing for way too long now. He needs to do something already but I'm guessing they're waiting until after his next MMA fight which he hopefully wins.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Swagger has always been a charisma vacuum, hated him in WWE and Lucha Underground, I wish they had never signed him to AEW


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Man, I don't think he's fighting either Dustin RHodes or Luchasaurs at Revolution.


----------

